# Baldness



## leftyguitarjoe (Jun 2, 2010)

It took me a while to get the nerve to make this thread.

My hair is getting this as hell. I'M ONLY 20!! Its horrible. All the males on both sides of my family are bald. My hairline is receding in a pattern I like to call "a reverse widow's peak"

Has anyone here had any success with rogane or something of the sort? I love my freakishly blond hair and would hate to lose it all before I'm 30. I'd even resort to that transplant sugury if it was necessary/if I had verification that it worked.

Any fellow baldies here? Advice?


----------



## Tiger (Jun 3, 2010)

I have the worlds thickest hair. But I shave it all off by choice.

Just shave it and learn to live with it man, its the only honorable way.  I could be wrong maybe the hair transplant stuff is something you'd like to investigate, Ive seen it on TLC, but wow what a procedure.


----------



## TomParenteau (Jun 3, 2010)

It's still metal if you shave it!


----------



## playstopause (Jun 3, 2010)

Tiger said:


> Just shave it and learn to live with it man, its the only honorable way.



+1

The more you stress about it, the faster you'll loose 'em.
Ain't nothing to do about it really... And nothing to be ashamed of. Rogane will slow down the fall, not stop it (some of my friends used it). It affects 1 out of 3 men... That's our karma! We have that and women get cellulite. 

Just shave it.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 3, 2010)

if it falls, keep it short and that's about it...the rest, ladies will dig it if you keep it clean!!!


----------



## playstopause (Jun 3, 2010)

Believe it or not, many ladies are quite attracted to the Bruce Willis look.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 3, 2010)

playstopause said:


> Believe it or not, many ladies are quite attracted to the Bruce Willis look.



yep, i have witnessed that to my own disbelief!!!!!


----------



## Randy (Jun 3, 2010)

DO IT! DO IT NOW!


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jun 3, 2010)

I only wish I was awesome enough to follow in Devin's footsteps hahaha.


----------



## MrMcSick (Jun 3, 2010)

I've been losing the Crown of my head. It was first visible when I was 25 and now at 29 I wear a hat just about everyday. Sucks.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 3, 2010)

This thread made me laugh.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 3, 2010)

If you shave it, that's more room for tattoos......or tattoos of hair. Maybe even a bigass smiley face.


----------



## Cuda (Jun 4, 2010)

This thread sucks.

I started thinning at around 18-19, I'm 27, still hasn't gone totally bald, but pretty visible.

I've got alot of hell the past years about my hair loss.


----------



## LUCKY7 (Jun 7, 2010)

Home


----------



## Mexi (Jun 11, 2010)

definitely shave it. grow some facial hair to compensate


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jun 11, 2010)

Mine started going when I was in my late 20's or so....shaving it off and going hardcore was a relief because having hair down to my ass was a chore when it comes to haircare. It's nothing to sweat dude - either go with the shaved look, or if you're unhappy then hey - there are options. 

Props for having the balls to post about it - the whole situation had me wearing dreads for a while in an attempt to hang onto my locks before I took the plunge.


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (Jun 11, 2010)

i believe balding comes from your mothers side but wither way! shave it man!


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 12, 2010)

You could shave it and buy a shitload of sweet wigs.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jun 12, 2010)

I had crazy thick hair until I was about 18 or 19, then it started thinning in the front. I'm 22 now and it's gotten to the point that it just looks funny when it's more than an inch or two long. Luckily, I look better with short hair than long, so I buzz it down to 1/8" every couple of weeks. Being heavily tattooed and having a shaved head and facial hair definitely gets me rotten looks from some people cuz I look like a skinhead/straight-up bastard, but some ladies actually really dig it.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 12, 2010)

I feel you dawg, I'm 19 and my hair is pretty thin. I'm thinking about shaving it all off (I wear hats a lot so its not a big deal). I want to get a decent beard going though to balance it out.


----------



## _detox (Jun 12, 2010)

Do your brush your hair daily?

This is something my hair stylist told me. Some guys (me being an example) have neglected brushing hair, and so the pores on your scalp that emit hair become smaller, thus giving your hair a thinner look. To remedy this, just brush your hair twice a day for 15-20 minutes, using one of those really coarse brushes (not the ones with the balls on the ends) pretty intensely. After about a month, you should see improvement. 

Might not help for those with a history of hair loss, but it's something. Good luck man!


----------



## AVWIII (Jun 13, 2010)

Mine's been thinning since I was probably 19. Hell, I work with a guy who's been balding since he was 15.
My very long hair did a good job of covering it for a while to an extent that I didn't notice it. I've had short hair, a buzz cut, and have shaved my head as it got worse. I was supremely self conscious about each form of haircut, but once I shaved my head it was problem solved. I'd highly recommend it. It's low maintenance and looks good (depending on how much you like the shape of your head, of course.).
My only problem is that it gets kinda boring after a while. I find myself cycling through different extremes of facial hair to compensate.


----------



## MrMcSick (Jun 13, 2010)

You guys that shaved it off, did you go all out bic style or just a non attachment trimmer style? How often do you have to do it?


----------



## Tiger (Jun 13, 2010)

I shave with a razor every three or four days, and shave my facial hair at the same time. Its all really about being lazy.

Im worried that it might be like that Seinfeld episode where I go to grow it out in a few years and find out Ive gone bald.


----------



## AVWIII (Jun 13, 2010)

Like Tiger, I use a bic (or in this case, a schick quattro. Those two bladed disposables do a more detailed job, but I find something with 3/4 blades wayyyy more comfortable.) every couple days or so.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jun 13, 2010)

MrMcSick said:


> You guys that shaved it off, did you go all out bic style or just a non attachment trimmer style? How often do you have to do it?



Bic sometimes, but mainly I just use my clippers (without a guard so pretty close to the scalp) weekly....depends on how lazy I'm feeling.


----------



## powergroover (Jun 13, 2010)

just don't do this






if you grow your beard long enough then maybe you can try this






thank god my hair isn't starting to go bald yet, but i have a HUGE forehead just like nergal/laiho


----------



## Tiger (Jun 13, 2010)

AVWIII said:


> Like Tiger, I use a bic (or in this case, a schick quattro. Those two bladed disposables do a more detailed job, but I find something with 3/4 blades wayyyy more comfortable.) every couple days or so.



Dude I used to use quattro, and I found the blade ran out so fast resulting in nasty cuts. My aunt got my some cheap gillette three bladed ones and they are AMAZING, theyve lasted forever and they feel so much better.


----------



## AVWIII (Jun 14, 2010)

Yeah. I want to go back to something three bladed, I just haven't had the time to grab one. The quattro just happened to be ultra-cheap.


----------



## Joose (Jun 14, 2010)

I always wonder if I'm going to start balding one day...

I have pretty thick hair, and it's a few inches past my shoulders. But every time I brush/comb it after a shower, a good bit ends up coming out.

What I really wonder is if the whole skipping a generation thing is true. Both of my grandfathers were/are bald, but my dad and my uncles on both sides of the family aren't anywhere close to balding.


----------



## metalvince333 (Jun 14, 2010)

im 18 and kinda start to freak and im thinking about shaving it.Family is bald from both sides too. Ive some pretty nasty long hair and love them or dont depending on the days. I dont like the maintenance and the un clean feeling they get really easily but I like that I can windmill the shit out of them when I play with my band...it sucks..I dunno what to do.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Jun 14, 2010)

Even Dallas from Nile did it..Fear not son,for you can't possibly be uglier than him


----------



## metalvince333 (Jun 15, 2010)

Deadnightshade said:


> Even Dallas from Nile did it..Fear not son,for you can't possibly be uglier than him



how can anyone who plays a dean razorback look good?


----------



## Evil7 (Jun 15, 2010)

accept the cards... The chik im with now loves bald guys..She's always rubbing my bald head. I started going bald at 18.. 

Shave that shit.  <- he is bald and still a badass.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Jun 15, 2010)

metalvince333 said:


> how can anyone who plays a dean razorback look good?



Good point.Maybe he used a razorback as an inside joke you know..razor..cut hair..get it? yeah i'm lame..



Evil7 said:


> She's always rubbing my bald head




Did that sound pervy only to me????????


----------



## Evil7 (Jun 15, 2010)

I didnt say both of them!


----------



## Deadnightshade (Jun 15, 2010)

Anyway hopefully when i shave my head (which i will do when i start losing it i alredy keep it short),i will be still less talented than dallas but still more beautiful





Evil7 said:


> I didnt say both of them!



For some reason i just imagined a dick with a wig!!!


----------



## Evil7 (Jun 17, 2010)




----------



## playstopause (Jun 17, 2010)

metalvince333 said:


> how can anyone who plays a dean razorback look good?


----------



## 7slinger (Jun 17, 2010)

I started thinning out when I was 14, shaved my head when I was 20 and haven't had anything other than a really close clip job ever since

stressed about it for quite a while, still wish I could grow a lovely man-mane, but whatever...definitely not gonna waste a bunch of money tryin to grow a patch of pubes on top of my head either.

chicks dig guys with attitudes - strong, funny, positive attitudes, and self confidence...when I was stressin on the hair thing, it definitely affected the self confidence department, so I said "fuck it" bought a clipper and embraced the cue-ball look


----------



## DavyH (Jun 18, 2010)

Started balding at 16, and never could grow long hair anyway. There was no choice other than a number 0 or a combover..... opted for the former 

Male pattern baldness is a dominant gene (or rather, one of a series of dominant genes), so either parent carrying any one is going to result in a degree of baldness at some stage of your life.

Beat the heartache and shave it off now!

(alternatively, replace Kirk Hammet and take over his hair plugs)


----------



## Rashputin (Jun 18, 2010)

Just shave it dude. Listen to everyone here, they're all pretty much saying 1. accept it, and 2. shave that shit and be happy. 

I'm balding as well. Started when I was like 22-23 ish. I'm 29 now, and I think I've got like one or two years left before I start shaving it. Somehow the thin hair on top becomes more obvious when I grow it out. When I have it normal "short style" I seem to look less balding. My wife tells me she'll tell me when its time to reach for the razer. She's brutally honest in all aspects of life, so I trust her to tell me when it's time.


----------



## Vehuel (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm affected too by my hair loss, really.
Listening all the guys from the forum here, I could shave it, but i'm really ugly guys, I've huge ears, I'm tall and skinny and if i'm bald it could be impossible to live !

Do someone take "finasteride" or other products to stop hair loss ? I heard that finasteride could fight this loss.

See ya guys, courage!


----------



## Brewtal_Damage (Jul 23, 2010)

mine started getting thinner at 19, by 22 I was looking like 10 years older with the fucking bald spot on top of my head, I started trimming it down, then out of the blue I went fuck it, and shaved it all off, dude, the best thing that could happen to me was losing my hair, easy maintenance, fresh feel, I still have my beard to compensate and not look like I burned all my face


----------



## Vehuel (Jul 23, 2010)

Look at your picture mate, you're great! I don't see someone bald !


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 23, 2010)

Vehuel said:


> I'm affected too by my hair loss, really.
> Listening all the guys from the forum here, I could shave it, but i'm really ugly guys, I've huge ears, I'm tall and skinny and if i'm bald it could be impossible to live !
> 
> Do someone take "finasteride" or other products to stop hair loss ? I heard that finasteride could fight this loss.
> ...


 
Wear hats!


----------



## Brewtal_Damage (Jul 23, 2010)

Vehuel said:


> Look at your picture mate, you're great! I don't see someone bald !



If you're refering to me that pic is old as fuck, this is me now 
http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs115.snc4/36102_10150214885465576_529870575_13127397_5765300_n.jpg


----------



## IDLE (Jul 24, 2010)

Rogain works mildly well however it works best in combination with Propecia. You will need to go to the doctor to get a prescription for that but it works very well. You could even get a hair miniaturization mapping to see how your balding will progress.

There is a lot of money going into research and finding a cure once and for all. I feel confident that one will eventually be found but it may be 20 years down the road. Look up companies like Histogen and Aderans research.

Luckily I seem to be okay for now with my hair, but shaving isn't a bad option. I've done it before with hair.


----------



## ivancic1al (Jul 24, 2010)

I just found this:
When Will I go Bald? Hair Loss Calculator - Frontal Hair Transplants

And to my dismay, it says ill be completely bald at 59 "if I live that long"
Jesus, kinda harsh...


----------

